# Happy 5th Gotcha Day Jax!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

To my girl that can make a game out of anything.  Who greets me with a smile and often a body slam.  Who is never far from me. You brighten my life.:wub:

Then









Now


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day sweet Jax! :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy gotcha day beautiful girl


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Jax! Your heartshaped markings are very appropriate! :wub:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful pictures :wub:... Happy Gotcha day!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I :wub: Jax! What a beautiful girl! Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha and Valentines Day to you and Jax! What a pretty girl :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoy your gotcha day beautiful girl.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day Jax!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy gotcha day Jax. Hope you have many more happy years.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, pretty girl!!!!


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day! To many more smiles and body slams.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day to a pretty girl, hope you have a great day


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy birthday to the doggie that makes my friend so happy! Heart you both c:!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 5th Gotcha day Jax! Wishing you lots of fun filled days and lots of great yummy treats.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday and many more!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

HAPPY 5th JAX!!!

:wub:Gator


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Gator! Is that a Steamer Trunk you are using as a table!!!???


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Thanks Gator! Is that a Steamer Trunk you are using as a table!!!???


 
What's a steamer trunk?...Is that what it's called...hmm..I bought about 20yrs ago, refurbished, paid about 75 for it...had seen many dilapidated ones for 45...get a lot of comments on it as a coffee table


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg...yes! That is what it's called. And it's worth WAY more than the $75 you paid for it! LOL Mine still has the original leather on it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy gotcha day famous lady Jax! How did I miss this one!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I missed this thread!

Happy Belated Birthday pretty girl Jax!


----------

